# Rod choice 2pc vs 4pc?



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Currently tossing a 2pc 9wt, thinking about picking up a 7wt. Any advantages/disadvantages between 2pc vs 4pc?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Besides the ease of travel thing. There is very little else that you'd consider better one way or the other. You'll get more discussion about 7wt. vs. 6wt or 8wt. 

The rod speed difference is not decernable going from two pc. to 4 pc.


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

your less likely to break a 4 piece unless your good about always packing your rod up in a tube. Lower quality 4-pice rods can have trouble coming apart when casting a bunch, good ones don't seem to have as much of an issue. I have all 4 piece except my oldest, a 5wt that has been set back to redington 5 times for repairs


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's my thoughts and I'm pretty new at this so help me out.
Saturday's trip is what got me thinking. I boated 7 nearly legal (17" to 19") reds and lost 1 that looked in the water to be mid slot. These were not really "sight casted" as much as they were all in a hole that i found that was full of fish. I feel like I had to much rod for all but the one lost and that one was questionable. Am I thinking wrong in looking at lighter gear for when the fish is hooked to make things more challenging, or should I be sticking with heavier gear to cast larger flies? I chose 7wt because I didn't feel that dropping one weight would get me where I "think" I am trying to go and I was thinking dopping down to a 6 may be to much?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Golden said:


> Besides the ease of travel thing. There is very little else that you'd consider better one way or the other. You'll get more discussion about 7wt. vs. 6wt or 8wt.
> 
> The rod speed difference is not decernable going from two pc. to 4 pc.


X2. i have fished with an 8wt and 6wt for years and haven't noticed much difference in fighting slot reds.other than a backing issue the difference to me is wind.when the wing gets to 20 to 30 im throwing whats more comfortable to me an 8wt.you could very easy make it more of a challenge by using a lighter tippet.cPr


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with "Joe T" the line weight does not have much effect on fighting fish. If you want that 9 wt to be more challenging put an 8lb leader on. The lighter line wt/rod takes less energy to cast under ideal conditions so it would be less tiring. But under windy conditions the heaveir line will allow you to cast further. My suggestion is keep the 9wt and add a 7wt. Then you can use the rod that fits the conditions. There is no shame in using a heavier rod. It all about getting the fly to the fish.
As far as 2pc versus 4 pc. with modern rods the actions will be the same. I even have a 7 pc that cast very well. It is all about personel choose. Just make sure to wax the ferrules and put them together correctly. "Push the together all the way then a 1/4 turn.
Godd luck and good fishing.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

A 7 wt is a good rod choice for reds if the conditions are right. I am not a big fan of fishing light leaders and tippet since you could come across a monster red at any time, but I do take a 6 wt with me if the wind is calm. I use my 6 also for average bones, which is a blast.

If you really want a challenge, try fishing for reds with top water flies, like a gurgler. It is a blast, but we call it "getting greedy" when we are throwing 6 weights with poppers on them for reds. 12 lb tippet is the lightest I throw for reds - they aren't tippet shy, but if they are acting spooky, I'll throw a 12 - 14 foot leader.

In regards to 2 pc versus 4 pc, the same rod in 4 pieces will be a bit stiffer compared to the same one that is a 2 pc. Some can notice, some cannot, but that is the general theory. Personally, 4 pc is the way to go if you plan on travelling a lot.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

If not for the travel factor (which can be a huge considering the amount of angling opportunities around the world), I personally would have a fleet of one-piece rods. Loomis pro 1's or the new Hardy proaxis piece. Other than that, there is not much of a discernible difference with today's technology 2 or 3 or 4 piece rods. With older model rods, especially in the larger weights, 2 piece are superior to 4 any day of the week.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Just commenting on the 2 vs 4 piece rods. For travel the 4 piece is the ONLY way to go. My guide in Rockport keeps ONE PIECE rods in the boat. If you live on/near the water a one piece may be feasible, but for me that has to travel the 4 piece is the way to go!


----------

